# Why is it bitter?



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2012)

I made a rutabaga curry the other night. It was okay, but it tasted a bit bitter to me. DH didn't notice a bitter flavour. I sometimes get the same, unpleasant bitterness when I use garam masala. Any idea what is causing it? I haven't noticed that bitterness when I eat in Indian restaurants.

This is the recipe I used:

1 lb of rutabagas peeled and diced
1 onion thinly sliced
1 fresh green chili finely chopped
1 inch piece of ginger minced
1 large fresh tomato chopped

1 tsp of coriander
1 tsp of cumin
1 tsp of salt
1/2 tsp of turmeric
1/2 tsp of ground cloves
1/2 tsp of ground cinnamon
1 tsp of brown sugar
1/4 cup of grated creamed coconut

Heat 1 Tbs of vegetable oil
When the oil is hot, add the cubed turnips and brown them lightly.
When they are lightly browned, set them aside.
In the same skillet add the sliced onions, ginger and chili. My chili wasn't hot, so I added 1 tsp crushed dry chili.
Cook until the ginger and chili are soft and the onions are translucent and slightly browned.
Add the chopped tomato. Cook a bit longer
Add the sugar, cumin, coriander, cloves, cinnamon and salt.
Stir, then add the turmeric and stir.
Cook for about 1 minute then add in the coconut.
Stir well and add the browned turnips.
Add about 1/3 cup of water, stir well and put a lid on the pan.
Simmer everything for about 15 to 20 minutes.
Check the turnips for tenderness. They shouldn't be too soft.
Reduce the sauce if necessary. The sauce should be on the thick side.


----------



## againuntodust (Apr 1, 2012)

probably from browning the turnips... bitterness is usually from browning in curries.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2012)

againuntodust said:


> most common bitter taste in curries is from burning the garlic.  the garlic should only cook for a few seconds before you add in your tomatoes or liquid.  if it browns, it will make the dish bitter.



There wasn't any garlic.

Nothing got burnt.


----------



## againuntodust (Apr 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> There wasn't any garlic.
> 
> Nothing got burnt.



I just noticed that and edited, sorry.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2012)

on a rare occasion, a turnip can be bitter. it depends on how much of it was above ground and exposed to strong sunlight.

that's about all that i can think might have done it. nothing else should be bitter if it didn't burn


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> on a rare occasion, a turnip can be bitter. it depends on how much of it was above ground and exposed to strong sunlight.
> 
> that's about all that i can think might have done it. nothing else should be bitter if it didn't burn




I think that turnips are inherently a little on the bitter side, though some can be more so than others.

I am intrigued by the idea of a turnip/rutabaga curry, gonna try this soon.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2012)

i agree that turnips have a slightly bitter taste, but it seems to get amplified if the soil is not mounded up around them as they grow, especially later in the season when the sun gets to them.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i agree that turnips have a slightly bitter taste, but it seems to get amplified if the soil is not mounded up around them as they grow, especially later in the season when the sun gets to them.




Yeah, for sure. I agree 100%.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

When you peel a turnip, just below and next to the skin is a light circle going around the turnip. It is only about 1/8" wide. This is bitter and the turnip should be peeled below this light circle.  Parsnips also have this problem. You should peel not just the skin but a second layer also. There are other root veggies that you need to look a when you are peeling them. It is Mother Nature's way of protecting the vegetable from those underground critters that like to have a midnight snack. We all know about the photosynthesis on a potato. That is caused from the potato being exposed to the sun. That green is really bitter. The  potato can still be used. You just have to cut away any and all green spots.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought rutebuggers are swedes not turnips.?


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 2, 2012)

golden turnips, swedes, rutabagas all the same.

possibly the cooking of the spices.  All my curry experience has me cook the spices in oil to blend and soften the flavors.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

Robo410 said:


> golden turnips, swedes, rutabagas all the same.
> 
> possibly the cooking of the spices.  All my curry experience has me cook the spices in oil to blend and soften the flavors.



That's what I was thinking. I have never had that flavour with rutabagas before, but I sometimes get it with garam masala.

Do you think I should do the spices before I add the tomato? Should I maybe add them before I'm finished cooking onion, garlic, chili? Or cook them first and take them off the pan and put them back later? Or maybe even use a separate pan to them?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I thought rutebuggers are swedes not turnips.?



You are right. But, I have never seen a recipe where they aren't interchangeable.

rutbebuggers


----------



## zoevictoria (Apr 16, 2012)

Could be that your spices are slightly spoilt. If you used dried spices and some little moisture gets into them some how it can turn the flavour to a slightly bitter tang. Likewise if they are not cooked out they can be slightly unusual almost powdery taste to them. Just some thoughts!  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2012)

The humble rutabaga is a cross between a turnip, and cabbage.  It is much larger than is a turnip, and a little sweeter.  If you play with the veggie in your mouth, you can taste both the turnip and the cabbage flavors.

I won't offer alternate recipes for rutabaga, as that is not what the op is looking for.  As for the bitterness, my guess would be that the herbs and spices are to blame.  I have never eaten bitter rutabagas; and I've eaten a good number of them in my day.

Seeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 16, 2012)

It needs a bit of better butter


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It needs a bit of better butter


I think it might have been better with ghee, but I didn't have any.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 17, 2012)

Betty Botter bought a bit of butter.
The butter Betty Botter bought was a bit bitter
And made her batter bitter.
But a bit of better butter makes better batter.
So Betty Botter bought a bit of better butter
Making Betty Botter's bitter batter better


----------

